# what is the purpose of heat transfer tape?



## bcelos

Ok so I have my vinyl cutter and heat press setup. But I ran into a question about the heat transfer material. 

When I was researching the stuff I needed to buy in order to press Tshirts, I was told I needed "Heat Press transfer tape" which I bought here Heat Press Transfer Tape - Heat Transfer Material

The heat press vinyl which I bought was Stahls cadcut Thermofilm. 

My question is that in all the videos/tutorials ive seen no one uses the heat press transfer tape. So what is its purpose?


----------



## stitcherlady

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

I have used vinyl cutter and heat press for years and never used this tape. I think but am not sure that it may be used for aligning letters or numbers that are precut. but if you use a vinyl cutter most times you will have a carrier sheets that your thermo film is attached to so no need for the tape.


----------



## chartle

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

The solid vinyl that is used for tshirts doesn't require transfer tape. The only material for tshirts that I know of that uses the tape is for print cut vinyl.

You also do use regular transfer tape when doing vehicle cut graphics, but its made differently.


----------



## jean518

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

Not all apparel vinyls have sticky carrier. I use the tape to hold those in place when transferring the item to the press. I also use it when doing inkjet transfers.


----------



## jeff99200

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

The transfer tapes is for the stahls pre-cut numbers and letters that don't have backing. This aides in alignment. It can also be used for rhinestones


----------



## TheSignExpress

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

We only use the transfers if we are doing a digital print heat transfer...if you are doing a single color heat transfer, most of those come with the transfer as the backing already.

I'd also recommend you have a sheet of Teflon to put between your transfers and the press.


----------



## uncletee

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

always good to have some in the shop. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## Nick Horvath

*Re: Noob question about heat transfer material.*

The tape that we sell calls for only tacking your vinyl that you are heat applying with the tape on it. You then remove the tape and then repress for the remainder on the time.

Leaving the tape on too long could result in damaging your vinyl.


----------



## Rodney

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## charles95405

I also use this to hold a transfer on mugs, plates, etc in sublimation


----------



## HTW

If you are cutting your own vinyl most material these days has the carrier with the vinyl. And be careful with teflon sheets since some vinyl takes on the pattern of the teflon, instead, try using silicon sheets

good luck and don't forget to pre-press


----------



## BrianHahn

The link to the tape mentioned above has moved. It is available here:

Heat Press Transfer Tape - Tapes Sheets Tools
Heat Press Transfer And Seal Tape - Transfer Tape


----------

